

Monolithic Node.js - sassyalex
http://www.richardrodger.com/monolithic-nodejs#.UrhqR71DuKN

======
jamesbritt
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6916322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6916322)

